# Peace???



## rhitwick (May 13, 2010)

Define peace.

Do you/we want it?


----------



## celldweller1591 (May 21, 2010)

Peace for me is "Live and let Live". Evolve according to the needs of the time and dont stick to your Culture if its come in your way. Rather make a scientific approach so that culture never comes in your way. Thats peace. I need it and our country needs it more.
Scientific temper and humble attitude is the key to maintain peace.


----------



## rhitwick (May 21, 2010)

Wow, at least someone here thinks about peace 

IMO, we don't want peace, or if given we may not want it to sustain.

Why I'm saying this is because to me the meaning of peace is doing nothing.

Its like an ideal scenario or utopian scenario, where everyone is happy. Everyone will be happy only when all of their demand will be met. But again, that is not possible, I would want a better car than my neighbor, (this desire comes from jealousy) if its met my neighbor would buy a new car which again I would like to top. If I can't afford, I'll be feeling uneasy, incomplete or if generalized too much I won't be having peace of mind.

Such examples can be given numerous times. But, the point I want to make is staying out of peace actually makes us creative, inventive or human. Constant desire, longing for something is our basic characteristic. We have never stayed in peace with whatever we had with us. 

Peace is most of the time related with war. But, what is war, its a fight of powers to get what one wants. No civilization ever stops evolving so war is inevitable, either it will be of greed or will be of fear. 
Rather telling "we want peace" we should tell stop violence that is what we actually want.

My comments are very vague and incomplete, if I get more time, I would try to express my thoughts in more organized manner.

Till then would like to hear more from my fellow Digitians


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 21, 2010)

Don't wish to sound melodramatic, but well..I'll say peace comes after death (since you and your desires cease to exist)


----------



## rhitwick (May 21, 2010)

Liverpool_fan said:


> Don't wish to sound melodramatic, but well..I'll say peace comes after death (since you and your desires cease to exist)


No, nothing melodramatic, u've actually told the truth but in a more direct way.

IMO, peace is/comes only when everything stops, when nothing more is happening. And, yes that happens only u r dead or the whole world is following Newton's first law in every aspect of life.

Peace is boring.


----------



## abhijangda (May 21, 2010)

well said rhitwick, i agrees with you.


----------



## Faun (Jul 22, 2010)

Ending of the movie Brazil


----------



## gagan007 (Jul 22, 2010)

I do not know about the movie (I hardly watch any movie released/shot before 1990) but to me the definition of peace is pretty much what celldweller has said in his first post in this thread...

But I think it is impossible for any country in this world to live in peace (with few exceptions). India can never live in complete peace unless the neighboring country is completely dozed to ground...this Aman ki Asha will be proved bull$#|t..it is just matter of time
Similarly in African continent, half of the countries are involved in internal conflicts. US will never stop fingering in other countries matters for its own profits. If they are involved in war, I will not say that it is a peaceful nation.

In such scenario it is not even possible to say once all the countries reach an equilibrium stage, there will be peace, because then some nations will try to be more powerful than others.

Situation like cold war was also bad...bcuz that time all the nations lived in fear of a possible conflict between the two superpowers which could have resulted in the World War III


----------



## rhitwick (Jul 22, 2010)

@gagan, u told why we can't live in peace, and I asked define peace in ur own words. And do u want it?

Going one step ahead, imagine u r in peace and describe how do u see urself? Do u like that state? How long do u think u would like to stay in such state? 

Do u think the changes happened due to bring peace in ur life is accepted by others and they are also in peace? Does (oe will) ur peace disrupt anyone else's peace???


----------



## Desmond (Sep 30, 2010)

Peace is the opposite of war. So, what I feel is that one cannot know peace unless he knows war. Because, absence of one leads to the other. If we truly need to achieve peace, we must set our minds above mundane issues such as religion, cast, etc. which is (unfortunately) not possible in human nature, because, we have developed technology faster than our evolution. Therefore, despite being superior to every other being, we are still primitive in nature.


----------



## rhitwick (Sep 30, 2010)

Peace is opposite of War, but is it exclusive to War?
No, it is not.

I'm talking here about peace in general.


----------



## Desmond (Oct 1, 2010)

Of course peace is not exclusive to war, but, my point is that in order to know peace, you must know what is the absence of peace like. Its like knowing that something is longer by comparing it to something smaller.


----------



## jayantr7 (Oct 1, 2010)

Peace cannot be attained to all people.

Where 1 gets peace,another gets hate....So peace just can be attained by a certain number of people...


----------

